# 20 GAL sump tall vs long.



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the option of building my sump out of a 20 long or tall i was wondering what you guys thought about this topic and which way to go. if any body has any plans for a sump layout that would be greatly appreciated im wanting to have a big enough area to have a skimmer in the sump and a large as possible refugium.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it should be long

and here is the simple design. check menu on the left
http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

Alrite i got my 20 long mostly cleaned out now jsut gotta draw up some plans the tank is 30" long so i was thinking about 8 inches for the drain filter socka nd skimmer about 16 for the refugium and 6 for the return pump minus a few here or there for some baffels.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Bend201 said:


> Alrite i got my 20 long mostly cleaned out now jsut gotta draw up some plans the tank is 30" long so i was thinking about 8 inches for the drain filter socka nd skimmer about 16 for the refugium and 6 for the return pump minus a few here or there for some baffels.


Decide first with which skimmer you will go and check it footprint before making compartment

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

How big is your main tank?


----------



## Bend201 (Mar 6, 2010)

My main tank is a 30-35


----------

